# Reaper doesn't play



## DANIELE (May 3, 2019)

I already asked in Reaper forum but I try here too, maybe I found some solution.

After I did the Windows Update to 1809 yesterday Reaper stopped working correctly, no matter what I do I get this behavior that make my Reaper useless: my play cursor hangs on start and never move from there. I get no sounds from plugins or instruments.
I press play, the button became green and the cursor remain at start "vibrating", if I put the cursor some measure ahead it return to start and has the same behavior.

I reinstalled Reaper -> no success;
I reinstalled ASIO driver -> no success;
I rebooted the PC many times -> no success;
I tryed every possible audio driver -> no success.

I read that this issue is caused by some audio driver problem and every big windows update mess up my audio config in some way, but this never happened and I'm thinking that it could be the win update since it caused some troubles with audio as usual.

I tried to reinstall everything and it seems that the audio device works correctly in other applications like Kontakt standalone or Vienna Ensemble Pro and the overall audio of the computer seems to work fine. Only Reaper doesn't work.

I tried to select all the available sound devices inside Reaper preferences and I have the same behavior with all of them, all the ASIO drivers and all the other ones.

I never had this problem before. Is there something that I could do that I'm missing to make it working again?

Damn, right now that I'm going to build a new template with VEP7.


----------



## juliansader (May 3, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I tried to select all the available sound devices inside Reaper preferences and I have the same behavior with all of them, all the ASIO drivers and all the other ones.



Does it even happen with dummy audio output?


----------



## DANIELE (May 3, 2019)

juliansader said:


> Does it even happen with dummy audio output?



Yeah, it happened no matter what the audio driver selected was. It was a midi devices configuration fault, look here: https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=220442


----------



## SBK (May 3, 2019)

do you maybe have monitor fx ON? maybe some monitoring fx is making this


----------



## sostenuto (May 3, 2019)

'Stuff' going on right now …… rapid Reaper Updates …… now v9.576. Will be cool a bit and see what transpires ………..


----------



## MartinH. (May 3, 2019)

I always install reaper as "portable" so that I can easily have multiple versions available to choose from. If I update, I keep a copy of the old version. If the update sucks, I'd just go back to the last one that I used without issues.


----------



## Quasar (May 3, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I always install reaper as "portable" so that I can easily have multiple versions available to choose from. If I update, I keep a copy of the old version. If the update sucks, I'd just go back to the last one that I used without issues.


That works fine for Reaper, but this seems to be a problem with the Win 10 1809 update, not with Reaper... And there's the big 1903 feature update coming this month, too. What a roller coaster ride...

...Man, I'm happy to be on Win7, which has not had an update since 2017. Online workstations create too many problems.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 3, 2019)

Portable Reaper, and having multiples of them, works just fine with 1809 here.


----------



## DANIELE (May 4, 2019)

Thanks to everyone, as I said to juliansander I solved the issue, it was a midi device configuration fault, maybe 1809 messed up with my midi devices and this caused troubles in Reaper, read the link I pasted in my previous post up here.


----------



## MartinH. (May 4, 2019)

Quasar said:


> ...Man, I'm happy to be on Win7, which has not had an update since 2017. Online workstations create too many problems.



Yeah, me too! I missed the part about it being about windows update instead of a reaper update that caused the issue.


----------

